# how can i make a shortcut on desktop of any software?



## ary_grw9 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi friends..plz tell me how can i make a shortcut on desktop of any software?
thank in advance


----------



## sgould (Feb 21, 2008)

Right click/Make Alias.

Or drsg it to the dock.


----------



## ary_grw9 (Feb 21, 2008)

and after make alias it will automatically pasted to the desktop....?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 21, 2008)

It will make it where ever you are. So go to Desktop and then make the alias. (or go to Desktop in a Finder window, and File > Make alias, or command-L). You can rename the alias as you like.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 21, 2008)

You can also drag the application to the Dock and it will create an alias there for the app.  It will also do it for folders and documents.  Usually all items left of the Dock's divider are for applications, all items to the right of that divider are for folders and files.


----------



## ary_grw9 (Feb 21, 2008)

my friends i want to make shortcut as window i mean just right click and go to desktop command and get it ...... ok i try to follow giaguara


----------



## ary_grw9 (Feb 21, 2008)

but i mean i just want to create a shortcut direct to desktop....in the above process it will make a shortcut as same folder and when i drag to desktop it will copy this...infact i m not much setisfied with this way, is there any way to make direct to desktop plz...dont mind if this is rubbish


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 21, 2008)

ary_grw9 said:


> but i mean i just want to create a shortcut direct to desktop....in the above process it will make a shortcut as same folder and when i drag to desktop it will copy this...infact i m not much setisfied with this way, is there any way to make direct to desktop plz...dont mind if this is rubbish



Hold down Command and Option keys while dragging the file to the desktop.  You'll notice that the pointer changes to a curved arrow...this means that it's going to create an alias (alias is the name for shortcut in the Mac OS).  Once you let the mouse button go, it will create an alias on the desktop.

Try to keep in mind that while the desktop concept is basically the same on both Windows and Mac OS X (windows, icons, menus, pointer), there are some minor differences in how each carries on certain functions.  Be open to learn them and don't try and make Mac OS X act like Windows.  It will only lead to unneeded frustration.  The same thing can happen to people moving from Mac OS X to Windows.


----------



## ary_grw9 (Feb 22, 2008)

nixgeek thank u so much to help me ... i m windows user and its user friendly operating system but i like to work in OS Mac therefore i parchase IBook G4....but this is my start and, i m thinking that i m boring to use mac, may be it is my nonsensity


----------



## HarryO52 (Feb 22, 2008)

Mind you, the more things you have on your 'desktop', the slower the operating system seems to get.  I've heard and seen this as a rule of thumb.


----------



## ary_grw9 (Feb 24, 2008)

ok u mean no shortcuts, no other media files and nothing more just drives...?
here i want to discuss u something, plz dont mind, actually when i play my VLC Media supported files it gives me error and after 30 or 35 second it plays my 1st file after that every file play smoothly,,what it can be..?


----------



## HarryO52 (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes, no files....just drives.  If you want icons for your favorite apps or even daily files, drag them to the dock and they should be fine.  One smooth way of doing it is to just drag your whole applications folder from the finder to the dock, then, you can open any application with a click.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 26, 2008)

Well if you want all these "shortcuts" then 10.5.2 might help you. Take your Applications folder and drag it to the right side of your Dock. Once it is there click and hold the clip then select 'List'.  This will give you a look like this.

This might give you what you want.


----------



## yogish (Jun 19, 2008)

is there any code to create shortcut on desktop for any software? and through package installer?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 19, 2008)

yogish said:


> is there any code to create shortcut on desktop for any software? and through package installer?



Are you talking about creating a script that would create an alias (shortcut in Macland ) on the desktop?  I imagine you could do that and use the "ln" command to make a symlink (shortcut in UNIXland) for a particular application on the desktop.  I haven't tried this myself so I'm just speaking from theory.

But you could easily create the aliases by following the instructions described above.


----------

